
2019 HackerRank Developer Skills Report - Garbage
https://research.hackerrank.com/developer-skills/2019
======
tomohawk
The immigration questions are pretty skewed. There was apparently no allowed
response for workers who were put out of work by h1b and other policies.
Example: Disney

[https://www.computerworld.com/article/2915904/it-
outsourcing...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/2915904/it-
outsourcing/fury-rises-at-disney-over-use-of-foreign-workers.html)

